# Zugriff auf externe Dateien



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2004)

Hallo.

Wir haben ein Modell eines Hochregallagers aufgebaut und steuern diesen mit Soft-SPS (Step7, WinAC, WinCC, [Profibus]). Nun möchten wir die Belegung der Lagerplätze in eine Datei speichern um die Daten nach einem "Stromausfall" wieder herstellen zu können.
Gibt es eigentlich Möglichkeiten um auf externe Dateien zuzugreifen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß
schweigen


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2004)

Deine Angaben sind etwas dünn.
Aber mit WinCC geht das z.B. ohne Probleme. Am einfachsten die Daten in eine CSV-Datei speichern, Aufrufen über C-Scripte oder Visual-Basic (ab Version6).
Oder WinCC Smart-Tool Variablen Export/Import (wenn dir das reicht):



> Variablen Export/Import
> 
> Das Programm exportiert aus einem geöffneten Projekt alle Verbindungen, Datenstrukturen und Variablen in entsprechende ASCII-Dateien. Diese können dann in ein zweites Projekt importiert werden. Das ASCII-Format erlaubt ein Verarbeiten der Dateien mit einem Tabellenkalkulations-Programm - bevor man sie wieder importiert.


                                              (aus Siemens Homepage)

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Guido (12 Oktober 2004)

Hallo schweigen

wir verwenden für solche Aufgaben die SIEMENS "Prodave MPI V5.5"
Hierbei handelt es sich um eine DLL mit Funktionen zum Datenaustausch
über die MPI/PPI Schnittstelle der S7-Automaten.(200/300/400)
Anwendungen die in Visual-Basic oder Delphi geschrieben sind, können
auf die Funktionen der DLL zugreifen und Daten lesen und schreiben.

Es gibt auch eine Pordave "Mini-Version" mit der man aber durchaus schon was anfangen kann.

Hier die Download-Links zu der "Prodave MINI" mit einigen Beispielen.

http://www.ipas-systeme.de/demo/pro_dsk1.zip
http://www.ipas-systeme.de/demo/pro_dsk2.zip

Die Mini-Version ist im Funktionsumfang zwar stark eingeschränkt, das
lesen und schreiben von DB's ist aber problemlos möglich.

Die "Prodave MPI v5.5" kostet so um die 500€.
Mit dieser Version hat man dann vollen Zugriff auf alle Daten in der SPS.
(Eingänge / Augänge / Merker / Zeiten / Zähler / Datenbausteine)

Wie gesagt, wir arbeiten häufig mit Prodave unter Visual-Basic und
sind eigentlich recht zufrieden mit den erreichbaren Resultaten.

Gruss
Guido


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2004)

Hallo, 

Prodave ist eine Möglichkeit, ähnliche Lösungen gibt es bei

http://www.traeger.de 
http://www.mhj.de
http://www.deltalogic.de

Nachti


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2006)

@Schweigen
Du schreibst, ihr habt ein Modell aufgebaut, ist das ein Versuch, oder Projekt? Ich könntet auch Zottels libnodave nutzen, ist kostenlos, schaus dir mal an.


----------

